# Bulb for Beseler 23c ii



## rpbrownphoto (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi,

I got a Beseler 23c ii a while back and the bulb just went out. Looks like it's a PH/11A (the A is a bit worn and hard to read but pretty sure it's an A) GE 75W and 125V. I can't seem to find any of these online, any ideas where to purchase? Also, should I consider upgrading to a brighter bulb? If so, what model am I looking for?

Thanks!
-Rob


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2021)

Freestyle has them
Chart
Enlarger Bulb Chart | Freestyle Photo & Imaging


----------



## rpbrownphoto (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks! What’s weird though is that even though mine is a 23c ii, it had a PH11A bulb. So the PH140 is what was supposed to be in it, meaning it’ll have better performance? Thanks


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2021)

If the replacement bulb is PH111A, BH has them...
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...osram_11624p_ph111a_75w_125v_lamp_6_pack.html


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2021)

rpbrownphoto said:


> Thanks! What’s weird though is that even though mine is a 23c ii, it had a PH11A bulb. So the PH140 is what was supposed to be in it, meaning it’ll have better performance? Thanks



Could be the wrong bulb or the PH140 is just a new number from a different manufacture. In any case it should work fine.


----------



## rpbrownphoto (Mar 31, 2021)

Talked to a guy who runs a darkroom in town and he says for their Beselers they use the PH11A bulbs and has never heard of the PH140. Weird.


----------

